# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Squeal of fortune bypass!

## shaladaa

Hey guys i figured id let the ownedcore community know first! I found a working squeal of fortune bypass! (resets roll counter)

i was skeptical about this video at first so i figured i would try it on my laptop to be safe. Everything is working fine so far though. Virus total turned up all clear except 1 malware, turns out its just the program itself. No issues so far. Except i cant win any damn money. heres a link to the video.

Squeal of fortune unlimited spins! working june 21st 2012! - YouTube

----------


## Dakkadakka

Wow thanks man! the only issue i have is it sometimes crashes runescape if i spam the value reset. But other than that its a very nifty program!

----------


## phantom325

Similar names, both joined today, both have 1 rep, 1 post.
Hm...

----------


## Lass3-

Hmm Sounds like someone is trying to screw someone over.

----------


## YOLO

Yea bro, let me download your rat so you can have my account.

----------


## mahdiciaco

> Similar names, both joined today, both have 1 rep, 1 post.
> Hm...


yuh seems legit lol.

----------


## AtomX

2 legit...

----------

